# Collective house and intentional family/tribe forming in Honolulu



## smallratbigcity (Jan 26, 2012)

Aloha friends, is anyone in Honolulu or O'ahu? I am working with many different people, to organize and form an intentional family and start living cooperatively together, in a house in Honolulu HI. Possible squat ideas have been brought up, it is very difficult to do squats in Honolulu cause price is a premium and cops are quick to kick people out and there is a huge homeless population here. Most of us met at Occupy Honolulu, we are all sorts of types of people, but not many trainhopping/free living/anarchist/bike riding folks, just me, but everyone is really cool and we have become good friends since the occupy movement started here, I/we could use your help and participation, please introduce yourself to the conversation, what are your interests? Do you have any ideas or projects to do? What do you want to contribute to the house? Aloha


----------



## Dmac (Jan 27, 2012)

wow, this sounds interesting, i have lots of carpentry/electric/drywall/painting and first aid skills. i would love to learn more. pm me.


----------



## smallratbigcity (Jan 27, 2012)

Aloha dmac; those are good skills to have we could use more people with those kinds of skills. You have all the information I can give you already, the idea is simple. No PMing except for specific private stuff, cause I want a discussion to be started and have every piece of information about this project I want to remain open for everyone to see and contribute. Are you living in Honolulu now? If you are not I wouldn't advise you come here from the mainland to settle it is not an easy transition, and very expensive. If you are in Honolulu and interested feel free to chime in and introduce yourself. Aloha


----------

